# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  جِمَاعُ آدَابِ الْخَيْرِ

## محمد طه شعبان

عَنْ أَبِي مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي زَيْدٍ إِمَامِ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ فِي زَمَانِهِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: 
جِمَاعُ آدَابِ الْخَيْرِ وَأَزِمَّتُهُ تَتَفَرَّعُ مِنْ أَرْبَعَةِ أَحَادِيثَ: 
1- قَوْلِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ «مَنْ كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ فَلْيَقُلْ خَيْرًا أَوْ لِيَصْمُتْ».
2- وَقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «مِنْ حُسْنِ إِسْلَامِ الْمَرْءِ تَرْكُهُ مَا لَا يَعْنِيهِ».
3- وَقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِلَّذِي اخْتَصَرَ لَهُ فِي الْوَصِيَّةِ: «لَا تَغْضَبْ».
4- وَقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «الْمُؤْمِنُ يُحِبُّ لِأَخِيهِ مَا يُحِبُّ لِنَفْسِهِ».
((شرح مسلم)) للنووي (2/ 19).

----------

